# Lake erie muskie



## shark fin

In search of the real lake ERIE monster they are there


----------



## Jose'

Good luck son..May the force be with you!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

I'd be game to get out there and jig for them Monster Musky especially around the islands.......I want to go really bad.


----------



## joebertin

Detroit River is supposed to have a decent population.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

They ARE there indeed, but question is...Where to start? Theres a few places I would put time in....Western basin and near the Detroit river. Presque Isle Bay. 

Thats where I'd start....good luck!


----------



## trapperjon

I caught a tiger musky about 10yrs ago just east of fairport harbor while smallie fishing.


----------



## Whaler

If I lived up near the lake especially the west end I would hit all the islands and reefs . There are loads of baitfish there and plenty of structure. Guys trolling for Walleyes if they care to should troll a rod with a big Muskie lure and see if they have any luck while targeting Walleyes.


----------



## BillyDnCleve

Caught a 30" last yr trolling with rr


----------



## muskyhound

ShutUpNFish said:


> They ARE there indeed, but question is...Where to start? Theres a few places I would put time in....Western basin and near the Detroit river. Presque Isle Bay.
> 
> Thats where I'd start....good luck!


I would agree with this as well, or hit the harbors near rivers in the spring, don't forget they have to eat and they will fallow the food, and that is a good place to make babies as well...


----------



## Flathead76

Detroit river has plenty of them. Lake st clair is full of them.


----------



## C J Hughes

My nephew caught one in my boat years ago right next to Kellys at the rock barge Westside. Silver jigging spoon fishing for smallmouths.


----------



## percidaeben

We seined up a 6 inch pure Great Lakes Muskellunge right there on the south side of Gibraltar Island while I was in class in June of 02. Put in the tank for a day. Beautiful fish. They are around and with all of the weed growth continuing I'd imagine that the fishery for they and Northern Pike should only improve. People just don't fish for them. Out after the walleye,perch and smallmouth.


----------



## ONE-SHORT




----------



## Bassthumb

Small population in lake Erie. They get thick at the Detroit river and get thicker towards st Claire. Ppl would catch more fishing walleye and bass ESP around the islands if they had decent numbers. They are few and far between but they exist.


----------



## Snakecharmer

There was a great population around Buffalo. My nephew caught at 49" where the Niagara starts and Erie end. Pretty fish.


----------



## shark fin

Conneaut OH has a monster waiting to be caught and im getting her


----------



## mrw2713

I have spent every summer of my life at east harbor and have only seen a handful of pike caught. I have yet to see a musky in real life. But I do know they are around just have to get past the rest of the fish to find them.


----------



## MuskieJim

shark fin said:


> Conneaut OH has a monster waiting to be caught and im getting her


A few fish over 50" that have been caught in that area. Best of luck to you. I'm a needle-in-a-haystack hunter myself.....


----------



## fishercreekrick

I it a 26in in east harbor 2years ago on a buzz bait bass fishing just before dark.really shocked me I had the privilege of spending every summer at foxes den camp ground on south bass and never heard of one being caught there.but later heard Ohio fish and wildlife had been stocking them


----------



## ShutUpNFish

IMHO stocking in Lake Erie would be pointless unless they stocked muskies 10" or bigger....otherwise, they get eaten.


----------



## trailbreaker

want to get muskies head to lake of the woods monsters are there.. or rainy river in MN


----------



## ShutUpNFish

blah blah blah....those places are all overrated...theres good muskie fishing right here in our neck of the woods...You don't have to travel more than just a few hours to catch world class muskies!


----------

